# KDE3.2 und gmplayer funktioniert nicht.

## toter

Tach gesacht.

Habe probleme mit mplayer. habe mplayer mit 

```
emerge -k mplayer
```

installiert und wollte ihn mit gmplayer starten.

KDE konnte gmplayer nicht starten....

mit mplayer offnet sich das programm mit einem schwartzen schirm, aber eben ohne gui....

mit der konsole möcht ich aber nicht arbeiten....kan mir einer helfen?

PS: unter /home/user/.mplayer is nur eine config datei wo nix drinsteht.was muss da rein, bzw kann einer mal seine datei(en)hier ablichten?

GROSSEN DANK

Toter

----------

## ralph

Also wenn du sowieso kde benutzt, dann nimm doch einfach kmplayer als gui.

Was sagt er aber denn, wenn du gmplayer starten willst?

----------

## toter

kmplayer missfaellt mir.

und auf meinem alten gentoo-system hatte ich gmplayer ohne probleme am laufen.er ist eben der beste.aber so ein problem hatte ich noch nicht, und deshalb weis ich nicht weiter...

wenn ich in der konsole gmplayer eingebe kommt command not found, und wenn ich es unter kde starte kommt kde kann gmplayer nicht starten.could not found executable.

hmm.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boris64

das hört sich so an, als ob das mplayer-binärpacket,

was du installiert hast, ohne gui daherkommt.

am besten installierst du mplayer noch einmal manuell (nicht mit "-k"),

da sollte die gui dabei sein (ist sie bei mir ja auch).

ich habe übrigens noch die use-flags "+gtk +gtk2" gesetzt,

eine der beiden wird sicherlich für die gui von nöten sein.

----------

## ralph

Ich glaube du mußt gtk in den USE-Flags haben, damit du gmplayer bekommst.

USE="gtk" emerge mplayer

----------

## toter

Habet dank!

Funzt.

also in den useflags gtk rein und emerge ohne -k und und gui war da.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

KMPlayer kann ich absolut nicht empfehen. Bei mir hat der überhaupt nicht gut gefunzt. Aber das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ für alle Systeme da draußen.  :Smile: 

Ein guter Player für die KDE Oberfläche ist IMHO Kaffeine, das sich den xine-core zunutze macht, um alle wichtigen Video- und Audioformate abzuspielen. Vor allem kann man leicht die Audiospuren ändern, was ich bei der MPlayer UI vermisst habe.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## ralph

Wah, ich hasse kaffeine und ausserdem kann kmplayer mplayer und xine und stellt ein tolles plugin für den konqueror zur verfügung. Aber das ist ohnehin geschmackssache und ausserdem völlig OT.

----------

## toskala

und wenns eh OT ist, kann ich auch noch senfen, wieso braucht man denn immerzu zu allem schnickschnack eine gui... die frisst eh nur ressourcen und ist langsamer zu bedienen als die commandline

*muahahaha* *flame*   :Wink: 

----------

## toter

hmm. auch nochma senfen..

kaffeine kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, da schon probleme mit avi-dateien und dvd`s auftreten können(halt xine).der gute (glaube ungarische)mplayer hat da weniger probleme und ist leichter in der konsole zu bedienen.

ich mag dies bei mplayer zwar nicht(konsole), is aber so.

meinereiner hatte mal bei google ne seite gefunden wo zich leute abstimmten und über 60% mplayer bevorzugten.

bis die tage...keine frage

Toter

----------

## elVito

 *toskala wrote:*   

> und wenns eh OT ist, kann ich auch noch senfen, wieso braucht man denn immerzu zu allem schnickschnack eine gui... die frisst eh nur ressourcen und ist langsamer zu bedienen als die commandline

 

Wieso haben so viele Leute ein Auto (frisst auch Resourcen) wenn man überallhin zu Fuß gehen kann?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> *muahahaha* *flame*  

 

häh ?  

gruß

----------

## boris64

ich finde die ganzen guis für mplayer auch mistig.

mplayer ist imho gerade deshalb so beliebt, weil es

a) alles abspielt wo gibt

b) urschnell lädt & funktioniert (natürlich ohne grafikoberfläche und sogar ohne x)

----------

## Lenz

.oO(Warum da die Leute gleich anfangen müssen zu flamen  :Wink: .)

Also ich benutze ja genauso MPlayer. Gerade in der Konsole funzt das gut. Aber bei der GUI kann man leider keine Sprache der Audiospur bei AVIs mit zwei Audiospuren ändern. Außerdem funzt bei der Gentooversion der Oberfläche irgendwie (jedenfalls bei mir) nur einmal pro Programmstart die rechte Maustaste für das GTK-Menü. Danach funzt nur noch die mittlere Maustaste, für ein kaum lesbares Menü, was natürlich nicht so optimal ist.

Abschließend kann man sagen, dass das - wie so oft bei Linux - Geschmackssache ist. Der eine mag das lieber, der andre das. Ich hab einfach beides installiert, dann kann jeder User das an meinem PC benutzen was er favorisiert. Ist genauso mit vi. Ich bin eher der vi Mensch, andere benutzen aber ausschließlich EMACS, daher hab ich aus Rücksichtsnahme auch EMACS installiert  :Smile: .

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, dass solche Threads immer gleich in geflame ausarten müssen (wenn auch oben von toskala humorvoll gemeint, aber oft ist dem ja nicht so).  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Legt den "Streit" bei und seit friedlich sonst wird das Thema geschlossen.

----------

## Lenz

Beforegod: Hier ist es ja friedlich. Aber dem ist leider oftmals nicht so.

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Legt den "Streit" bei und seit friedlich sonst wird das Thema geschlossen.

 

Vielleicht etwas missverständlich formuliert war aber nicht böse gemeint.

Falls das für jemanden so klang... schwamm drüber  :Smile: 

----------

